# This got my blood pumping!



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Headlines in our little weekly paper:







The end of the article tells you not to panic, and be knowledgable and prepared.
Really? There was no advice on what to do, or how to prepare...
Don't panic...having never been in an earthquake, I can't make that promise! :Yikes:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

As someone that has been through many earthquakes let me comfort you by saying its not that big of a deal. Nothing to worry about unless we have a huge one, but the little ones relieve pressure from a big one. Just be sure to stay away from heavy objects that might fall on you.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would assume the writer did not know what to do to prepare. Was this your local paper?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> As someone that has been through many earthquakes let me comfort you by saying its not that big of a deal. Nothing to worry about unless we have a huge one, but the little ones relieve pressure from a big one. Just be sure to stay away from heavy objects that might fall on you.


Experienced a slight tremor at Ft. Ord in 1983.

The earth moving is a very big deal to this kid from Alabama!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I would assume the writer did not know what to do to prepare. Was this your local paper?


Yep. Our little weekly paper. Our "writers" don't try to investigate. They just report.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Experienced a slight tremor at Ft. Ord in 1983.
> 
> The earth moving is a very big deal to this kid from Alabama!


The article said there had been some tremors in Alabama...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> The article said there had been some tremors in Alabama...


I haven't felt any. You would have heard my screams. Even from Mississippi. You'd recognize them. They'll resemble those of a little girl. :-x


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

:rofl3: 

At least I'd get to dance one more time before I die...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I lived in keflavik Iceland we had some real shakers. Infrastructure was hardened there and it was just the way it was. Here, however, I want food, water, a generator, guns ammo and a guitar.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Get some double sided tape and attach any precious breakables to the shelf or bookcase. Make sure your shelves/bookcases etc are anchored to the wall, especially top heavy furniture. China cabinets are bad because most are two pieces, if you have one and it is two pieces then make sure they are attached together and anchored to a wall. Have plenty of water available because old water mains break. Know how to shut off your gas/propane. I am sure you have plenty of preps ready. The above are ones that I have personally experienced a problem with.

Have I ever mentioned I lived in the SF Bay area for years?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Experienced a slight tremor at Ft. Ord in 1983.
> 
> The earth moving is a very big deal to this kid from Alabama!


I suppose since I grew up with them it makes them no big deal to me. I guess I might freak out a little in a hurricane since I've never experienced one. I guess one thing to think about is you rarely hear of anyone dying in an earthquake. You all might think I'm a little crazy but I actually enjoy when we have an earthquake.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Reminds me of first year of college out west things started shaking and I dived on the floor and put my hands over my head
and my roommate from LA was just laughing at me! Roommate says this ain't nothing but a 3. something and relax, right! Relax he says, no way!
I can handle the tornadoes in the Midwest/Ohio valley as we usually have a watch first but an earthquake. no way!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Unless it's massive like Japan massive don't panic. Experienced a few none that were big. Worst thing was a broken water main. Sink holes scare me more. They just pop up (or down as the case may be) and I haven't heard of a logical way scientists are able to determine where they occur. 

The writer of that article is a literary goon! Stay strong!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Earthquakes are easy to deal with... Get out of the building if you have time... Be at the most secure area closest to outside if you can't leave the building.. Leave the building as soon as it is safe to do so. 


Once outside stay away from edges and anything big, stay out of areas with infrastructures such as gas lines and water mains. Move away from fault zones, move away from major energy and industrial sites.


Do not go back into building for a few days to two weeks.

Do not use roads.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I know in Japan and El Salvador they have something like this and they are working on it for America. Pretty cool they are starting to do stuff like this. It may not be much but a minute to 30 seconds could give you time to get to a safe place.

Earthquake Early Warning


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

New Madrid Seismic Zone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Don't know how close you are to where these events took place, but thought you ought to see.

and here's some info from your neighbor state: Earthquake Awareness - Page 3


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Make sure you have the wrench necessary for that gas valve and remember where you put it. In ILLannoyed I bought a box wrench and chained it to the gas pipe.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

BagLady said:


> The article said there had been some tremors in Alabama...


That was Denton having wild sex!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Get some double sided tape and attach any precious breakables to the shelf or bookcase. Make sure your shelves/bookcases etc are anchored to the wall, especially top heavy furniture. China cabinets are bad because most are two pieces, if you have one and it is two pieces then make sure they are attached together and anchored to a wall. Have plenty of water available because old water mains break. Know how to shut off your gas/propane. I am sure you have plenty of preps ready. The above are ones that I have personally experienced a problem with.
> 
> Have I ever mentioned I lived in the SF Bay area for years?


Some good ideas. You know I got water girl! We don't have any gas or propane, so that's good, but, I didnt think of that either, so I'm glad you mentioned it. We rent out a house trailer on our property that does use propane for heat.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> New Madrid Seismic Zone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Don't know how close you are to where these events took place, but thought you ought to see.
> 
> and here's some info from your neighbor state: Earthquake Awareness - Page 3


Thanks Sarge. I've read up on it in the past few years, but nothing lately. We are close enough to be affected badly if the TennTom Waterway was damaged. The NE corner of Mississippi.


----------

